# The Warlords (starring Jet Li, Andy Lau, Takeshi Kaneshiro)



## tinlunlau (Dec 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see this!
Gonna watch it in theatres in about 5 hours.

Look for the trailer while you can!  It's on youtube.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 12, 2007)

Where do you live? Tell me what you think of it when you can.


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 13, 2007)

Jet Li, Andy Lau and Takeshi Kaneshiro? Liek even without watching the trailer i'm fangasming.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 13, 2007)

So is this like Hero or, from what I heard, a Chinese version of 300... with conservatively clothed men?


----------



## isanon (Dec 13, 2007)

its a bunch of angry azn men fighting and what looks like raping boys


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 13, 2007)

I just saw the trailer....i'm quite intrigued....seeing as i don't understand the language i have no idea what is going on.  That pique my interest slightly more.


----------



## niyesuH (Dec 13, 2007)

havent heard of that one.. but Jet Li is one of my favourite actors.. i am sure its good


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 13, 2007)

~L~ said:


> I just saw the trailer....i'm quite intrigued....seeing as i don't understand the language i have no idea what is going on.  That pique my interest slightly more.



The film is set in the 1860s, during the Taiping Rebellion in the late Qing Dynasty in China. The story, based on an unresolved crime, tells of three sworn brothers (played by Andy Lau, Jet Li and Takeshi Kaneshiro) who turn against one another over a beautiful woman (Xu Jinglei).


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 13, 2007)

I just saw it today and it was absolutely one of the best films of the year.
Jet Li actually showed alot of acting range.  Sure, there's not alot of one-on-one fights for Jet Li but this is Jet Li acting here.  He's happy, he's ambitious, he's sad, he's crying.  His emotion is all over the place.  Andy Lau was pretty good in this movie too.  He has a specific scene where he's crying alot too.

Xu Jinglei's character is a little under-developed and her affairs are subtle.  There isn't much need to go into details.  The viewer knows, that's all you need.  (I still think she's frickin' hot!)

It's also pretty gory too.  There's a scene where Jet Li swings the Guan-dao (a huge staff with a really sharp blade at the corner) and chops off the feet of 6-7 soldiers.  All that with one swing.  The cannon fights were wild!  

In conclusion, you must see this on the big screen.

By the way, I'm vacationing in Hong Kong right now.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2007)

i need a link to see the movie ppl im starting to fangasm


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 13, 2007)

show the chick, i just wanna see the chikc


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 13, 2007)

one of the costumes was worn in the scene where Takeshi Kaneshiro chops off some guy's head.  that scene was nasty too but it was necessary because it confirmed their victory.


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 13, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> The film is set in the 1860s, during the Taiping Rebellion in the late Qing Dynasty in China. The story, based on an unresolved crime, tells of three sworn brothers (played by Andy Lau, Jet Li and Takeshi Kaneshiro) who turn against one another over a beautiful woman (Xu Jinglei).



Over a girl? great...that's exactly what i hope wouldn't happen.  But thanks for telling me a brief summary.


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 13, 2007)

They weren't exactly fighting over a girl.
I believe the key thing about this movie is that Jet Li's character has a drive and motivation to make it to the top with the help of his newfound brothers who began as bandits robbing for the sake of their community.




(spoilers ahead)




Takeshi's character didn't have a romantic thing for Xu Jinglei's character.  He sees her as his brother's wife, like a sister-in-law or a big sister who's watched him grow since childhood.  However, Jet Li's character is the one who had a thing for her and basically has an affair behind closed curtains.  Takeshi's character sees them on a boat and realizes what is going on.  He gets pissed and finds out that Jet's character is going to kill Andy Lau.  It's later revealed that Jet Li was forced into killing Andy Lau because the government found out that Andy was handing out government money to his soldiers despite being against government orders.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 13, 2008)

DVD screener is out right now but be forewarned, it's a dvd rip from the mainland china release and it is 7 minutes shorter than the theatrical cut of the movie.  some scenes have been removed.

the official dvd release date is slated to be released on March 31st, will be a longer director's cut of the film.  that is a pretty long wait for a hong kong movie.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 17, 2008)

Finally saw it yesterday. Fabulous movie..the three of them were great (especially the battle scenes). This is probably where Jet Li's acting stands out the most out of his other movies.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 19, 2008)

hong kong dvd is coming out feb 4th and it'll be the uncut version. 
mainland dvd is 7 minutes shorter.

i also hear there will be an extended director's cut too.  not sure if the dvd will be the longer version but it will come out.  might even have to double dip later on.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 30, 2008)

Jet, Andy and Takeshi?  
I wonder if the chinese movie store has it yet? I'll have to go see. They have bootlegs of everything.


----------

